# Regular or reverse camber



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I'm buying my first stick and I have always rented boards... I'm pretty sure all rental boards are regular camber, right? I'm not a total noob... I can butter, press, 360, and do some grabs on a rental board so it's time to invest into my own stick. Should I buy regular or reverse camber board if i'm used to regular camber. Would snowboarding feel different on a reverse camber board? I'm thinking of getting the DC PBJ '10 which is a twin, regular camber. What do you think?


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

it is different on a reverse camber (rocker). some people dont like it, but i love it and cant go back to riding a regular camber board. 

it really depends on what you want to do. im mostly interesting in park, small-medium jumps, and flatland buttering so i went with a soft rocker board.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Regular camber for all mountain riding or halfpipe. You will stick to turns at high speeds.

Rocker (reverse camber) for park riding, you will catch less edges and turn with ease. Landings off jumps will be more forgiving if you don't land straight. It will not hold an edge as well at high speeds though.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Camber for high speed/ice

Reverse Camber for park

R/C combined for everything 
Just have to get the right combination for what you're doing, since there are dozens of them.

It doesn't take much effort to swap between them. I went from my cambered board to a stiffer camber to S-rocker, to full reverse camber with "scoops," to R/C, and back to my camber all in one day. If you ride reverse/scoop a lot, you'd have to readjust to the extra grip of regular camber, so you didn't catch an edge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> Regular camber for all mountain riding or halfpipe. You will stick to turns at high speeds.
> 
> Rocker (reverse camber) for park riding, you will catch less edges and turn with ease. Landings off jumps will be more forgiving if you don't land straight. It will not hold an edge as well at high speeds though.


Well I'm definitely more into park riding, 70% park, 30% free-ride. Now I'm trying to decide between the rome artifact 1985 which is reverse camber noodle and dc pbj (also park board) which is regular camber 4.5 flex.. more versatile stick.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ritz said:


> Well I'm definitely more into park riding, 70% park, 30% free-ride. Now I'm trying to decide between the rome artifact 1985 which is reverse camber noodle and dc pbj (also park board) which is regular camber 4.5 flex.. more versatile stick.


i have the artifact 1985. It does fairly decent for free riding. May have a bit of chatter at high speeds, but its a great board. and a noodle. You can butter like a champ


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

avenged1985 said:


> i have the artifact 1985. It does fairly decent for free riding. May have a bit of chatter at high speeds, but its a great board. and a noodle. You can butter like a champ


How much do you weight and what size artifact do you ride? I'm 140, 5'8, 10.5 boot size and can't decide between 147 and 150. I'm also worried bout' heel and toe drag if I buy the 147. I have L/XL Union Contact bindings.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

im like 125 5'5. im riding a 144. Should be alright with the 147. 10.5 boots should be alright on it with 15/-15 angles


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

avenged1985 said:


> i have the artifact 1985. It does fairly decent for free riding. May have a bit of chatter at high speeds, but its a great board. and a noodle. You can butter like a champ


This may sound stupid but when you say chatter at high speeds what exactly do you mean?


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

Adam C said:


> This may sound stupid but when you say chatter at high speeds what exactly do you mean?


the board like vibrates when you try to bomb a run.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

avenged1985 said:


> the board like vibrates when you try to bomb a run.


I figured it had to do with vibration but I couldn't figure it out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

fredericp64 said:


> Regular camber for all mountain riding or halfpipe. You will stick to turns at high speeds.
> 
> Rocker (reverse camber) for park riding, you will catch less edges and turn with ease. Landings off jumps will be more forgiving if you don't land straight. It will not hold an edge as well at high speeds though.


What about landing at high speeds? Will it "shift" easily rather than go straight and lock in an edge so to speak?


----------

